# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Filled Level 9 Gestalt 5e campaign (Closed to New Interest)

## Bansheexero

So, I am looking to play in a relatively mid to high mid level campaign, around level 7-9. Style would preferably be court intrigue with various kingdoms with decent combat, but also some significant RP elements (something like Game of Thrones). Hoping to find some interest and a GM to run it. Thanks.

----------


## Shadowz1797

Posting for potential interest as a player

----------


## kinem

Id be interested as a player. Ive not really gotten into 5e - the concentration mechanic and the simplistic monster abilities compared to 3.5e really rub me the wrong way - but I want to dive into it more and this looks interesting.

----------


## Bansheexero

> Id be interested as a player. Ive not really gotten into 5e - the concentration mechanic and the simplistic monster abilities compared to 3.5e really rub me the wrong way - but I want to dive into it more and this looks interesting.


 Yeah, I come primarily from PF 1.0, so I get that. The lack of feats and such are rather jarring, but abilities tend to be more powerful. Action economy is considerably different, though not necessarily bad.

----------


## Awful

I'd be interested as a player, but I'm already running two games, so I don't think I should take on more as a GM.

----------


## JNAProductions

I'll poke some interest in here. Mid-level 5E is fun.

----------


## Lioslaith

I'd like to throw my hat in here as a player.  Seems like a paladin might fit well.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I've got a court intrigue character in need of a game, so I might be interested in this. We'll see.

----------


## JNAProductions

*System:* D&D 5E
*Player Count:* Banshee plus up to three others
*Style of Play:* Intrigue! Roleplay! Fighting!
*Allowed Content:* If it's not on the list, don't ask.


PHBDMGXanathar'sVolo'sMordenkainen'sRavnicaEberronTashasFizbansMonsters of the MultiverseUA, Homebrew, or anything else available for free, legally, and online by request. *Include a link with any request!*

*Character Creation:* Mythweavers preferred, but anything I can easily read is acceptable


Backstory: Skirt lengthExperience: 9th Level, plus maybe gestaltWealth: 5,000 GP to spend on mundane gear or save for later. One Rare and one Uncommon magic item, that may be traded down at a 1:2 ratio per rarity drop.Ability Scores: Pick six numbers. These are your pre-racial stats. No number may be higher than 18 or less than 8. You may modify them freely up until the game starts, and may pick duplicate numbers.Hitpoints/Health: PHB StandardAlignment: Be nice, please, and mesh with the party.


*Other Notes:* No Ravnica backgrounds.

If gestalt is decided upon...
*Spoiler: Gestalt Details*
Show

No multiclassing.
You gain the higher hit die from your classes.
You gain weapon, tools, and armor proficiencies from both classes.
You gain three saves total, chosen from among any saves available to your classes. If you can only pick two, you must pick those two, but then gain an extra free pick of save proficiency.
You may take skills from either class's list, and take the higher number of skills to gain from class.
You gain equipment from one class only. If you need essentials from another class (for instance, a Fighter//Wizard without an arcane focus) just ask, and you can have it.
Spellcasting is kept entirely separate on leveling, but in play, you can use slots from both sides for either side's spells.
*Spoiler: Spellcasting Examples*
Show

A level five Wizard//Fighter (not EK) has the normal slots of a level five Wizard.
A level five Wizard//Cleric would have eight 1st level slots, six 2nd level, and four 3rd level.
A level five Wizard//Paladin would have eight 1st level slots, five 2nd level, and two 3rd level.

In play, you can use any slots for any spell you know or have prepped.

For ASIs, you gain them from both sides, but no stat can be raised by more than 2 at any level.


*The Northern Dales*
Situated perhaps three hundred miles south of the top of the world, as viewed on a global map, the Northern Dales are separated from the mainland by a chain of mountains to their south, and the icy sea up north. There are five primary nations within the dales. They are...

*Tore*
Northwestern daleland. Ruled jointly by an oligarchy of engineers, researchers, and magical prodigies. The most innovative of the dales.

*Odell*
Northeastern daleland. Ruled by an ancient lizardfolk king, Ruehl. Generally insular, but fierce if provoked.

*Ingar*
Central daleland. Ruled by King Jonathan The Eighth, a human man. Viewed as the weakest dale, but maintains strong relations with each other of the dalelands so as to have protection should anyone decide to try and conquer it.

*Ogmund*
Southwestern daleland. Ruled by Queen Ubshur, a goliath woman. Has the most contact and trade with the mainland.

*Ashildr*
Southeastern daleland. Ruled by Lady Illing the Fair, an old eladrin woman. Has some ties to the fey realms.

The dales live in relative peace. There is always concern that Ingar's diplomacy will fall through and war will break out, but while the dales certainly don't actively cooperate, war is not an immediate concern.

Life was continuing normally, until Odell sent a message to the other dales. The couriers' notes requested a presence in Ingar, to explain a dire situation. You are part of the representative of one of the other dales, sent to find out what could've possibly made Odell, of all places, reach out to other people.

----------


## Dusk Raven

The aforementioned intrigue character is gestalt, so that gets my vote. Alternatively, I could just play my Sorlock. Remember Emera, JNA? ...It's been a year or two at this point, so probably not, but she remains an option. She works whether in gestalt or normal play.

----------


## JNAProductions

> The aforementioned intrigue character is gestalt, so that gets my vote. Alternatively, I could just play my Sorlock. Remember Emera, JNA? ...It's been a year or two at this point, so probably not, but she remains an option. She works whether in gestalt or normal play.


I have the approximate memory of three goldfish strapped to a squirrel.
So off name alone? Not in the slightest.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> I have the approximate memory of three goldfish strapped to a squirrel.
> So off name alone? Not in the slightest.


She was my character for one of your games, The Crystal Cult was the title if I'm remembering correctly. Wouldn't mind playing her again, I was rather dismayed when that one ended.

EDIT: I've actually still got her character sheet from that game, I could reuse it!

----------


## Bansheexero

Hmm, my initial plan was multiclass, so my vote goes there, but gestalt could work if that is what the majority wants. I am just somewhat unfamiliar with how that works with regards to feats. You said you get ASI's from both sides? Would that potentially grant 2 feats or a feat and an ASI at given levels as well?

----------


## Lioslaith

I'd certainly prefer gestalt.  I can see a possible dragonborn paladin here.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Hmm, my initial plan was multiclass, so my vote goes there, but gestalt could work if that is what the majority wants. I am just somewhat unfamiliar with how that works with regards to feats. You said you get ASI's from both sides? Would that potentially grant 2 feats or a feat and an ASI at given levels as well?


That is correct.

----------


## Bansheexero

So, sold on the Gestalt format, just somewhat sad in that case that Magical Secrets isn't available until level 10 (Thunderstep would have been nice and thematic, especially since I have to pick 2 more spells, maybe I can homebrew an item with the DM's permission or something to that effect). My current work in progress build is an Air Genasi Fighter (Battle Master)/Bard (College of Swordsman) named Lord Thradis the Fox, a cunning tactician and Man-at-Arms for Lady Illing the Fair of Ashildr (may need a bit more lore on that to flesh things out a bit). Based on your rather liberal stat spread availability, his base stats before race or ASI/feats are Str 13, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 17. Race pushes up Dex to 20 and Cha to 18, then Fey Touched and Skill Expert max out Cha. Save proficiencies are in Str, Dex, and Con. 

He is mainly a tactical fighter with mainly support abilities. Unfortunately, Bards don't get many AoE damage spells, so he mainly uses his Flurries and Maneuvers for damage boosts. Has all feats, since half feats fulfill all stat requirements. Also curious if for a spellcasting focus he could use a Tuning Fork, as he would sing (humorously, he lacks proficiency in perform, but still gets +7 to it)? I mean, War Caster makes it less of an issue since I can still cast while Dual Wielding, but I feel it would be more thematic. Background is a Knight, I think I may go with Retainers over Position of Privilege to represent a more grounded personality (which contrasts his actual race), and perhaps he could fit in somewhere as an escort or envoy for Ashildr.

----------


## JNAProductions

Looking good so far.

And yeah, Gestalt it is!

----------


## Bansheexero

This is a homebrew thought for an item that would take up my rare slot, let me know if it should be nerfed or altered at all

*Spoiler: Possible Homebrew Weapon*
Show

Echoing Vow (Rare Scimitar, requires attunement): This scimitar vibrates with a low thrum when unsheathed. When attuned, the wielder can create an echo of the blade in their other hand to dual wield. This weapon deals an additional 1d6 thunder damage on every other hit in a single round (so on the second, fourth, sixth, etc. I originally had it at every hit after the first, but that seemed a bit too powerful for rare rating). Additionally, the wielder may use it to cast the spell Thunder Step without expending a spell slot. After using this ability, the wielder cannot use it in this way until they have finished a long test. (I'll let you determine if it can allow it to be cast using spell slots as well or not).

----------


## JNAProductions

Make it do base 1d6 slashing plus 1d6 Thunder damage.
Make it recharge every dawn.
No casting the spell with slots.

Otherwise good.

----------


## Bansheexero

> Make it do base 1d6 slashing plus 1d6 Thunder damage.
> Make it recharge every dawn.
> No casting the spell with slots.
> 
> Otherwise good.


Scimitar's base damage is 1d6, so that shouldn't need to change. Are you saying it does thunder damage each hit or still every other hit? Also, if not using spell slots, should it have a hard coded DC for Thunder Step or use my casting DC, and if hard coded, what should it be?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Scimitar's base damage is 1d6, so that shouldn't need to change. Are you saying it does thunder damage each hit or still every other hit? Also, if not using spell slots, should it have a hard coded DC for Thunder Step or use my casting DC, and if hard coded, what should it be?


1d6 every hit, yes.

Lets say DC 15, for the spell.

----------


## Bansheexero

Lol, realized my build now has 3 methods of short range teleportation with Misty Step, Dimension Door, and Thunder Step. Swapped out Dual Wielder (only benefit was the +1 AC) for Mobile, so hopefully I can control position on the battlefield a bit. A lot of the other stuff is support, so he should pair well with anybody.

----------


## Dusk Raven

All right, meet Emera Myr, Sorcerer/Warlock and inheritor of the powers of darkness. Assuming the DM approves of her background, of course. ...I don't actually know how long "skirt-length" is, but I assume this meets the standard.

*Spoiler: History*
Show

Emera was ten when her powers began to manifest, when she started gaining the power of darkness, and started hearing the whispers, too faint to make out, but present all the same. It wasnt long before word of her powers began to spread, and before her eleventh birthday she was kidnapped by a secretive cult known only as the Followers of the Eternal Dark. The cult had determined that her powers were due to her destiny as the avatar of the dark entity they worshiped. From that point on, she was both their prisoner and their chosen one, and they began to raise her to accept the role fate had for her.

Of course, this upbringing was interrupted after five years, when a group of good-aligned adventurers raided the camps base, seemingly wiping out the cult. They discovered Emera in her quarters, and since she was not hostile to them, they listened to her story of how shed been kidnapped by the cult, and spared her. She told them she had nowhere to go, and asked to join them, promising to aid them with her powers. They accepted, and for a time she journeyed with them. She did not, at any point, tell them of her true nature, or why the cult had such an interest in her.

Over time, her powers grew, but so did the strength of the whispers in her mind. Though still mostly indistinct, and in an alien language, they occasionally became understandable, giving her fragments of advice or suggesting courses of action. The rest of the time, the whispers became soft background noise. Eventually, she even started to find it comforting. Likewise, shes at peace with what she believes is her fate, to become a vessel for the darkness that lies beyond. The darkness without is her home, the darkness within is her strength. It flows out from her magic and flows through her very soul. When in the dark, shes at peace. Without the darkness, shes nothing. Or so she believes.

But there remains a question she cannot truly answer - is this inner peace and stability the true nature of the entity she serves? Or is it her own self shining through? Is her strength of will and determination because the darkness is always with her? Or perhaps was the darkness drawn to her because of the strength of her soul?


*Spoiler: Images (warning, big)*
Show





She is finished _except_ for the uncommon magic item. I'm tempted to make her eye into some sort of custom magic item (well, something that counts as a magic item), but I'm not sure what that would do other than serving as an arcane focus. Thoughts?

----------


## JNAProductions

> She is finished _except_ for the uncommon magic item. I'm tempted to make her eye into some sort of custom magic item (well, something that counts as a magic item), but I'm not sure what that would do other than serving as an arcane focus. Thoughts?


The spell that comes to mind is _Eyebite_, but that's a little over the top for an uncommon.

All looks good so far, though!

----------


## Bansheexero

> All right, meet Emera Myr, Sorcerer/Warlock and inheritor of the powers of darkness. Assuming the DM approves of her background, of course. ...I don't actually know how long "skirt-length" is, but I assume this meets the standard.
> 
> *Spoiler: History*
> Show
> 
> Emera was ten when her powers began to manifest, when she started gaining the power of darkness, and started hearing the whispers, too faint to make out, but present all the same. It wasnt long before word of her powers began to spread, and before her eleventh birthday she was kidnapped by a secretive cult known only as the Followers of the Eternal Dark. The cult had determined that her powers were due to her destiny as the avatar of the dark entity they worshiped. From that point on, she was both their prisoner and their chosen one, and they began to raise her to accept the role fate had for her.
> 
> Of course, this upbringing was interrupted after five years, when a group of good-aligned adventurers raided the camps base, seemingly wiping out the cult. They discovered Emera in her quarters, and since she was not hostile to them, they listened to her story of how shed been kidnapped by the cult, and spared her. She told them she had nowhere to go, and asked to join them, promising to aid them with her powers. They accepted, and for a time she journeyed with them. She did not, at any point, tell them of her true nature, or why the cult had such an interest in her.
> 
> ...


What region is she from, not sure I saw it in your backstory, trying to see how my character would react to the witch girl. Also, Suggestion or Crown of Madness seem interesting for the eye magic item (lvl 2 spells) if that isn't too powerful.

Debating my own uncommon item. It's between Ring of Mind Shielding or Periapt of Wound Closure for me. I also contemplated either Boots of the Winterlands or Cloak of Elvenkind, though those would be more dependent upon region and party (like if we have an actual rogue). As it stands, I have max Stealth with Expertise, so the cloak would just push it over the top.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> The spell that comes to mind is _Eyebite_, but that's a little over the top for an uncommon.
> 
> All looks good so far, though!


Eyebite is something I plan on picking up for a spell later on. Also, good to hear!




> What region is she from, not sure I saw it in your backstory, trying to see how my character would react to the witch girl. Also, Suggestion or Crown of Madness seem interesting for the eye magic item (lvl 2 spells) if that isn't too powerful.


I hadn't decided on country of origin at the time, but I think she might fit best in Ingar. Hard to know without further lore, but that's the dale that strikes me as most interesting.

Also, I've already got Suggestion as a Warlock spell, and I've never liked Crown of Madness. I kinda want her eye to have something vision-related, but the only thing I can think of is something that replicates the Ghostly Gaze Eldritch Invocation (Devil's Sight otherwise gives me all the vision I need!). If all else fails I'll just take a Cloak of Protection and have her eye be a purely aesthetic mark of her patron.

----------


## Bansheexero

Changed the name and tag of the thread to try to attract a bit more attention to it.

----------


## Triskavanski

I'd be up for putting something together for this I think. I got some ideas but will need to review.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Tentative interest.

----------


## AvatarVecna

I am...confused about the geography. We're within 300 miles of the north pole, and there's seas to the north???

----------


## JNAProductions

> I am...confused about the geography. We're within 300 miles of the north pole, and there's seas to the north???


Youre within 300 miles of the top of the world.

I also may be bad at distances-lemme do a Google.
Oky, lets make it 1,000 miles.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> Youre within 300 miles of the top of the world.
> 
> I also may be bad at distances-lemme do a Google.
> Oky, lets make it 1,000 miles.


Alright. I'm gonna imagine that we're Greenland then lol

----------


## Dusk Raven

I'd missed that part. Boots of the Winterlands or other cold-weather gear suddenly seems like a good idea!

----------


## Bansheexero

We were given two magic items and gold. Are we able to use that gold to buy more magic items or no? I ask because there is only so much non-magical stuff to buy.

----------


## JNAProductions

> We were given two magic items and gold. Are we able to use that gold to buy more magic items or no? I ask because there is only so much non-magical stuff to buy.


If its not in the PHB, no buying it.
I know 5,000 is more than youll need for anything mundane, but thats by design.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Posting Interest as a Rogue:Assassin // Ranger:Hunter

----------


## Heavenblade

*Spoiler: Captain Evelyn Star, retired?*
Show


"Its vicious walking between the Dales, but somebody gotta walk there".

Captain Evelyn star, decorated captain of the army of Tore, formerly married to Skald Halustra rodesa (deceased), was content with living out the rest of her days in the home her army pension paid for, grumpily staring through the window whenever anyone came close.

But the Dales had other plans. She was called before the council of Tore, and knew even before speaking it would be about Odell. How could it not be? After losing a leg in battle, the only use the council had for her is her knowledge and connection in the scaled city. 
Knowledge she acquired through hard work connections she made by fighting side-by side with the lizardfolk, memories she collected when she found her true love - a young lizard battle singer named Halustra, who died tragically in the battle that cost her her leg.

But duty calls, and Evelyn is nothing if not loyal. So she packed her bags, took her walking cane, and went to meet the council.



Character is a retired army captain, called for duty once more, to serve the city of cogs and wheels. Artificer on one side of the gestalt, not sure what on the other thing (maybe an arcane trickster).

----------


## Awful

How would the gestalt work with additional attacks, eg fighter/barb?

----------


## Heavenblade

Captain Evelyn Star is going to be an Armorer 9//Rogue 9, going for a shield and blaster combo, focusing on surprise strikes and stealth.

----------


## Triskavanski

Was originally thinking of going catfolk assassin/bard

But I think I'll go Rabbitfolk - Drunken Monk / Alchemist Artificer. 

I'm always iffy about the way the stats are handled for these kinds of games, and will default to whatever other people agree would be a good array instead of oops all 18s.

----------


## JNAProductions

> How would the gestalt work with additional attacks, eg fighter/barb?


They do not stack. But given how stats are handled and all the bonuses gestalt gives, I wouldn't sweat a single dead level on one side of the track.




> Was originally thinking of going catfolk assassin/bard
> 
> But I think I'll go Rabbitfolk - Drunken Monk / Alchemist Artificer. 
> 
> I'm always iffy about the way the stats are handled for these kinds of games, and will default to whatever other people agree would be a good array instead of oops all 18s.


Go ahead and use 18 17 16 14 12 10, if you're feeling iffy. DM provided array.

Also, *@Banshee*: Can you close this to new interest?
Also also, for anyone: Can you make a table of applicants?

----------


## Bansheexero

> They do not stack. But given how stats are handled and all the bonuses gestalt gives, I wouldn't sweat a single dead level on one side of the track.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and use 18 17 16 14 12 10, if you're feeling iffy. DM provided array.
> 
> Also, *@Banshee*: Can you close this to new interest?
> Also also, for anyone: Can you make a table of applicants?


Should be done renaming the thread

Wondering if I should detail my retainers, as I could equip each of them and get a horse drawn cart with a draft horse to carry stuff. Though, I may go and switch back to position of privilege to make it easier for narrative purposes. We are meeting at a centralized location or will we be spending time at our relative homelands much?

----------


## Dusk Raven

> I'm always iffy about the way the stats are handled for these kinds of games, and will default to whatever other people agree would be a good array instead of oops all 18s.


I went with 8, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17 -- no 18s, just to be safe. But then again, I also have a) good stat increases thanks to being a half-elf, and b) I only really _need_ one good stat, and that's Charisma. Everything else is frosting on the cake. Thanks to the increased number of ASIs, I still wound up with a 20 and an 18 in my final ability scores.

In the end, though, I think you should go with what makes sense for your character. In my case, since Emera is rather petite, I only gave her a 12 Constitution and an 8 Strength, but she makes up for it with Dexterity and Charisma. Her Intelligence and Wisdom are decent, the former due to roleplaying preference and the latter due to her uncanny awareness. Her future ASIs will probably be dedicated to making her a bit tougher.

----------


## Bansheexero

I was curious, so I fed some info into Chatgpt to see how the AI would create a background for my character, and this is what it came up with. Honestly, it seems pretty good.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Lord Thradis the Fox was born and raised in the region of Ashildr, nestled among the rolling hills and forests of the land. From a young age, Thradis was fascinated by the stories of the fey and their magical powers. He was particularly drawn to the tales of the storm giants, powerful beings of elemental air who were known for their tumultuous moods and fierce tempers.

As he grew older, Thradis began to exhibit strange powers of his own, manifesting the ability to control and manipulate the air around him. It was then that his family revealed to him his true heritage - that he was descended from a storm giant on his mother's side, which explained his elemental abilities.

Despite this revelation, Thradis remained a disciplined and measured individual, with a calm and collected demeanor that belied his tumultuous ancestry. He dedicated himself to honing his abilities and becoming a formidable warrior, driven by a sense of duty and loyalty to the people of Ashildr.

Eventually, Thradis caught the attention of Lady Illing the Fair, the ruler of Ashildr. Impressed by his skill and dedication, she offered him a position as her man-at-arms, a role that Thradis accepted with pride and honor.

As he served Lady Illing, Thradis became known as a fierce and loyal defender of Ashildr and its people. He earned the respect and admiration of his fellow townspeople, and his reputation began to spread throughout the realm.

It was during this time that Thradis acquired his magical scimitar, Echoing Vow. The weapon was a gift from Lady Illing, presented to him in recognition of his years of faithful service. It was said to have been crafted by the fey themselves, imbued with powerful magic that amplifies the wielder's control over the elements.

Thradis now serves as Lady Illing's right-hand man, a trusted and respected member of her court. Despite his intense and charismatic nature, he remains a strongly disciplined and taciturn individual, always ready to defend Ashildr and its people from any threat. His loyalty is unshakeable, and he will stop at nothing to protect those he holds dear. So, he is a perfect man-at-arms for Lady Illing the Fair, who rules Ashildr.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> *Spoiler: Background*
> Show
> 
> Lord Thradis the Fox was born and raised in the region of Ashildr, nestled among the rolling hills and forests of the land. From a young age, Thradis was fascinated by the stories of the fey and their magical powers. He was particularly drawn to the tales of the storm giants, powerful beings of elemental air who were known for their tumultuous moods and fierce tempers.
> 
> As he grew older, Thradis began to exhibit strange powers of his own, manifesting the ability to control and manipulate the air around him. It was then that his family revealed to him his true heritage - that he was descended from a storm giant on his mother's side, which explained his elemental abilities.
> 
> Despite this revelation, Thradis remained a disciplined and measured individual, with a calm and collected demeanor that belied his tumultuous ancestry. He dedicated himself to honing his abilities and becoming a formidable warrior, driven by a sense of duty and loyalty to the people of Ashildr.
> 
> ...


That is far better than I would have expected from an AI.

In the meantime, I have a question for JNA. For my Rare magic item, I took a Rod of the Pact Keeper +2, but I have a question about it. It of course boosts the attack and save DC of my warlock spells. But does that refer to spells known from my Warlock half? Or spells cast using Warlock spell slots? I suspect the former, personally. Either way, I was thinking of downgrading or removing it since would only boost part of my spellcasting.

----------


## Heavenblade

Hmm
Now Im realising that making an entirely combat focused character for an intrigue game might not be the best idea.
Ill try to shuffle things around

----------


## Bansheexero

Not super interested in doing an actual table format, since I have to do everything from my phone, but the following is what I have seen so far:

*Bansheexero* - Lord Thradis the Fox - Air Genasi Fighter (Battle Master)/Bard (College of Swords) - Homeland is Ashildr, Master-of-Arms under Lady Illing the Fair

*Dusk Raven* - Emera Myr - Half Elf Sorcerer (Shadow)/Warlock (Great Old One) - Homeland/Resident Region TBD

*Heavenblade* - Evelyn Star - (Did not see race listed, so TBD?) Artificer (Armorer)/Rogue (TBD) seems tentative - Homeland is Tore - Army Captain

*Triskavanski* - Name TBD - Rabbitfolk Monk (Drunken Master)/Artificer (Alchemist) - Homeland/Resident Region TBD

*Awful* - shows tentative interest as a Fighter (TBD)/Barbarian (TBD)

*Drako_Beoulve* - shows tentative interest as a Rogue (Assassin)/Ranger (Hunter)

*Lioslaith* - previously mentioned interest in a Dragonborn Paladin, but have not heard anything from him since.

Anyway, I think that is everybody who has spoke up so far. Let me know if I missed anybody.

Edit: This AI is something else. I plugged in my character backstory along with the information about the setting and it can describe how he would most likely perceive the other regions. Plugging in the backgrounds of the other characters, it can also determine ways he might perceive them. I was curious to see where it thought Emera's homeland would most likely be, and it consistently provided two possibilities with how she would be perceived in each along with her general social status. I won't list them, but I'll be curious to see what is picked for her and see if it lines up.

----------


## JNAProductions

> That is far better than I would have expected from an AI.
> 
> In the meantime, I have a question for JNA. For my Rare magic item, I took a Rod of the Pact Keeper +2, but I have a question about it. It of course boosts the attack and save DC of my warlock spells. But does that refer to spells known from my Warlock half? Or spells cast using Warlock spell slots? I suspect the former, personally. Either way, I was thinking of downgrading or removing it since would only boost part of my spellcasting.


Only spells cast as a Warlock.

Imma be aiming to make selections by Thursday evening-so have concepts pretty well done by then!

If I missed a question, lemme know-phone posting.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Edit: This AI is something else. I plugged in my character backstory along with the information about the setting and it can describe how he would most likely perceive the other regions. Plugging in the backgrounds of the other characters, it can also determine ways he might perceive them. I was curious to see where it thought Emera's homeland would most likely be, and it consistently provided two possibilities with how she would be perceived in each along with her general social status. I won't list them, but I'll be curious to see what is picked for her and see if it lines up.


Earlier I floated Ingar as a possibility, I'm not totally sold on it but I don't think the other options will make themselves more appealing. I just wish I could think of some lore questions...




> Only spells cast as a Warlock.


...I'll assume that means cast using Warlock spell slots (with cantrips being an exception), as that's the only way I can really interpret that statement. I think I'll downgrade the Rod to a +1, so I'm not as dependent on it, and I'll take 3 Uncommon magic items rather than a Rare and an Uncommon.

----------


## Bansheexero

I'm surprised a min-maxer hasn't gone Druid (Circle of the Moon)/Monk (Way of the Astral Self) yet, since they would only need to pump Wisdom to become absolutely ridiculous, since it adds to AC, attacks, and damage at that point. The easiest way to RP it would be to originate from Odell.

----------


## Heavenblade

After some thinking, I decided to stick with Evelyn star in her original concept. Investigation, knowledge, and expertise, will carry me a long way.

----------


## Awful

If an elephant is 200gp, how much would a mammoth be, to fit the more wintery climes we're in?

----------


## JNAProductions

> If an elephant is 200gp, how much would a mammoth be, to fit the more wintery climes we're in?


2,000 GP.

And while it's technically possible to do horsestorm or something, I'd like to request no more than one combat-worthy companion per PC.

Feel free to buy a dozen horses, just don't expect to throw them at the enemy and body-block them. :P

----------


## Bansheexero

> 2,000 GP.
> 
> And while it's technically possible to do horsestorm or something, I'd like to request no more than one combat-worthy companion per PC.
> 
> Feel free to buy a dozen horses, just don't expect to throw them at the enemy and body-block them. :P


For Retainers, should I use the sidekick stat block? My plan was to have a standard valet to take care of the horses and any travel preparations, a majordomo that acts as a cook, and a personal assistant who looks after scheduling and equipment. None would really be taken into combat, but would serve as experts and possibly assist with non-combat stuff.

----------


## JNAProductions

> For Retainers, should I use the sidekick stat block? My plan was to have a standard valet to take care of the horses and any travel preparations, a majordomo that acts as a cook, and a personal assistant who looks after scheduling and equipment. None would really be taken into combat, but would serve as experts and possibly assist with non-combat stuff.


Do not use the sidekick rules-they are to use the Commoner statblock. They are *not* combat people.

----------


## Bansheexero

> Do not use the sidekick rules-they are to use the Commoner statblock. They are *not* combat people.


K, though to save on bookkeeping, can I just assign each of them 1000 gp as a basic fund to manage their duties? I'd rather not list every bedroll, horse, cart, etc. That's why he has people for that sort of thing.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

*The Table!*

Player
Character URL
Side 1
Side 2
Status / Pending Questions

Drako_Beoulve
Rose Blackthorns
Rogue(Assassin)
Ranger(Hunter)
WIP

----------


## JNAProductions

> K, though to save on bookkeeping, can I just assign each of them 1000 gp as a basic fund to manage their duties? I'd rather not list every bedroll, horse, cart, etc. That's why he has people for that sort of thing.


Thats totally fine. 1,000 might be a bit much, but I barely track rations and the like for PCs, let alone comrades.

----------


## Bansheexero

So, quick descriptions of Thradis' retainers:

*Spoiler: Retainers*
Show


Retainer #1: Valet
Name: Garen
Race: Eladrin

Personality: Garen is a highly organized and efficient individual, always looking for ways to improve Lord Thradis' travel arrangements and make things run smoothly. He is also very loyal and protective of his lord, often going above and beyond to ensure his safety and comfort. Despite his serious demeanor, Garen has a dry sense of humor and can be quite witty when the mood strikes him.

Physical Description: Garen is tall and slender, with piercing blue eyes and long, flowing silver hair. He has a sharp jawline and a regal bearing, giving off an air of elegance and refinement.

Background: Garen was born into a wealthy eladrin family, but he always felt drawn to the world of knights and chivalry. He trained diligently in the arts of horsemanship and logistics, eventually earning a position as Lord Thradis' valet. He takes great pride in his work and considers it a great honor to serve such a renowned knight.


Retainer #2: Majordomo and Chef
Name: Alora
Race: Wood Elf

Personality: Alora is a kind and nurturing individual, always looking out for the well-being of Lord Thradis and his household. She is fiercely loyal and takes great pride in her cooking, always striving to create delicious and nourishing meals for her lord and his retainers. Despite her gentle nature, Alora is also fiercely independent and fiercely protective of those she cares about.

Physical Description: Alora is of average height for a wood elf, with long, curly brown hair and piercing green eyes. She has a warm and welcoming smile, and her slender frame is always bustling with energy.

Background: Alora grew up in a small village in the heart of the forest, where she learned the art of cooking and household management from her mother. She eventually caught the eye of Lord Thradis, who was in need of a capable majordomo and chef, and she has been with him ever since. She considers herself part of Lord Thradis' family and takes her duties very seriously.


Retainer #3: Appointment Scheduler
Name: Tilly
Race: Halfling

Personality: Tilly is a bubbly and outgoing individual, always looking for new social opportunities for Lord Thradis. She is highly skilled at networking and building relationships, and she takes great pride in her ability to keep Lord Thradis' social calendar organized and running smoothly. Despite her love of parties and social gatherings, Tilly is also fiercely loyal and protective of her lord, always looking out for his best interests.

Physical Description: Tilly is a petite halfling with short, curly brown hair and bright blue eyes. She has a round, cheerful face and a bubbly personality to match.

Background: Tilly grew up in a large halfling community, where she learned the importance of building relationships and networking. She eventually caught the eye of Lord Thradis, who was in need of a capable appointment scheduler, and she has been with him ever since. She considers herself part of Lord Thradis' family and takes her duties very seriously.

----------


## Triskavanski

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2417606 this is what I have so far for the rabbitfolk monk/alchemist.

----------


## Awful

Laugh-of-the-Avalanche, a powerful envoy from Ogmund. As the Queen's Champion, she has come to find out what's the matter and give it a good thrashing with the help of her war mammoth.

----------


## JNAProductions

I will be taking...

Banshee, of course, as Lord Thradis.
Dusk Raven, as Emera Myr.
Awful, as Laugh-Of-The-Avalanche.
And Heavenblade, as Captain Evelyn Star.

Report to the OOC Thread, where we will hash out the exact details.

----------


## Triskavanski

ah shoop. 
Just needed a little more done for Puck I think and to write something background wise for him.

----------

